# plasterer roofer



## foggy1981 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in canada does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to canada i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

I find that trades associations are generally pretty happy to help answer your questions. Here's a couple websites that might be a good place to start. I'm sure if you send out some emails, you'll get back some responses.

CRCA Home - Canadian Roofing Contractors' Association

OPCMIA - Home


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

foggy1981 said:


> Hi i am currently living in the uk and im wanting to move and work in canada does anyone know where to look for work or how to go about this in anyway ?. i have my own plastering roofing and building company here in england but ive always wanted to move to canada i now think the time is right any info would be greatfull thanks


Where do you really want to move to? because when I click on your name and read your other posts, its not Canada, for example, on the Australia forum you say ive always wanted to move to Australia, on the New Zealand forum it always been New Zealand, the same on the Spain, America, and Italy forums. The only differance between what you have written on the 6 forums you have posted on is you changed the name of the country you have "always wanted to move" to. Why not be honest and just say you want out of the UK, but have no idea where you want to live, and will move anywhere you are allowed. By saying what you are saying it makes you sound like someone who isn't serious about moving anywhere in particular, and in fact will probably never move, so why should people take you seriously?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carlb said:


> Where do you really want to move to? because when I click on your name and read your other posts, its not Canada, for example, on the Australia forum you say ive always wanted to move to Australia, on the New Zealand forum it always been New Zealand, the same on the Spain, America, and Italy forums. The only differance between what you have written on the 6 forums you have posted on is you changed the name of the country you have "always wanted to move" to. Why not be honest and just say you want out of the UK, but have no idea where you want to live, and will move anywhere you are allowed. By saying what you are saying it makes you sound like someone who isn't serious about moving anywhere in particular, and in fact will probably never move, so why should people take you seriously?


I guess the original poster is unhappy and just wants out of the UK. Sadly what he doesnt realise and wont until he leaves is that the UK is a very safe and secure place, inspite of its problems - which are pretty much world wide!

Jo xxx


----------

